#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-01-24
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Jan 24 07:01:54 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av mötesordförande
<HakanS> #info Vi har två tänkbara fall
<HakanS> #agreed Vi väljer det ena
<HakanS> #action HakanS skriver hur saker ska ske
<meetingology> ACTION: HakanS skriver hur saker ska ske
<HakanS> #action amelia tar tag i det ena
<meetingology> ACTION: amelia tar tag i det ena
<HakanS> #action andol och peetra skriver lite
<meetingology> ACTION: andol och peetra skriver lite
<HakanS> #topic Nästa punkt
<meetingology> TOPIC: Nästa punkt
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Jan 24 07:14:43 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-01-24-07.01.moin.txt
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Jan 24 07:23:03 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> #topic val av väg
<meetingology> TOPIC: val av väg
<HakanS> #info akan vi välja väg?
<HakanS> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on:
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<HakanS> +0
<HakanS> +1
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<HakanS> #agreed Vi väljer det ena
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Jan 24 07:25:21 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-01-24-07.23.moin.txt
<coobra> vilken fin bot :D
<HakanS> coobra: Visst är det. Ska bara lära mig hur den fungerar.
<coobra> HakanS:  hur har du fått tag på den  :d
<HakanS> Jag skickade en begäran till Ubuntus serveradmin.
<coobra> ok
<coobra> och då kom det en bot på posten  ?
<HakanS> Det är nog Alan Bell som lagt in den i kanalen.
<HakanS> AlanBell: Thanks for the meeting bot.
<AlanBell> :)
<coobra> AlanBell: are you server admin @ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> coobra: no
<coobra> ok
<AlanBell> got an issue?
<coobra> AlanBell: you nick/name sounds like one ;)
<coobra> no
<AlanBell> I don't work for Canonical, but I am in the UK
<coobra> ahha
<coobra> :D
<HakanS> AlanBell: Is it supposed that the meeting minutes will end up in http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/ ?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> then by year
<HakanS> AlanBell: OK. Who's responsible for the server?
<HakanS> AlanBell: Can it happen that the protocol will disappear?
<andol> HakanS: Well, if we are worried about that, it should be a fairly task to ourself setup a cron backup on those logs.
<AlanBell> yes, it can disappear, it is a machine sat on the bookshelf behind me
<AlanBell> I use it for IRC and backups
<AlanBell> if my IRC is down then the backups are not working so I go fix them
<AlanBell> I have no intentions of taking it down, but don't get upset if it does go away
<AlanBell> the logs are in moin format and the idea is to paste them into the wiki
<AlanBell> the bot code is available here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<HakanS> AlanBell: OK. I will paste the log in our loco wiki page. Then I can translate the headlines to swedish.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-01-29
<amelia> w
<virtuald> amelia: ls
<coobra> :D
<amelia> :P
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-01-26
<peetra> 20:00 CET borde vara snart. :)
 * peetra vinkar åt alla. BRB
<christoffer> jo
<christoffer> 10 sek
<christoffer> typ
<christoffer> peetra,
<christoffer> ok
<peetra> hj, hej, nu är jag hät på riktigt
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> hej peetra
<peetra> hej christoffer
<christoffer> vi är inte så många andra här så vi väntar lite tycker jag....10 minuter brukar jag anse är tillräckligt
<christoffer> sedan skjuter vi på mötet om det inte är några fler som anländer
<peetra> Jo, det låter som en bra plan.
<peetra> precis
<christoffer> peetra, du kan få lägga till dina uppgifter på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Ledningsgruppen
<peetra> Tack, tack.
<christoffer> Hur är det med dig peetra  annars då?
<christoffer> mycket att stå i ?
<peetra> Alldeles för mycket. Massvis med viktigt jag borde göra, men petar mest med spelblog på http://www.bubble-witch-saga.se/ :)
<peetra> Jag blev lite tagen på säng av intresset för den, det skulle vara enbart en plojgrej liksom
<christoffer> =)
<christoffer> något google spel?
<peetra> Facebook spel tills i förrgår.
<christoffer> ok
<peetra> man skjuter bubblor
<peetra> inget mer liksom, ingen fattar riktigt varför man blir fast i spelet. haha.
<christoffer> hmm vad säger du om nästa tid då?
<christoffer> något förslag?
<peetra> Nästa vecka samma tid?
<christoffer> känns rätt fullt framöver hur jag än vrider och vänder på det
<christoffer> Jo, vi siktar på det
<christoffer> får bli så
<peetra> Jag har inga specifika tider utom dagarna upptagna, så
<christoffer> 2a februari 2012, 20:00 - 21:00
<christoffer> peetra, ska du eller jag fylla i uppgifterna på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Ledningsgruppen ?
<christoffer> jag kan göra det bara jag vet vad jag ska fylla i =)
<peetra> Jag hade problem med att logga in.
<peetra> Men den har loggat in mig nu.
<christoffer> ok
<peetra> Jag skriver mitt mail i formatet peetra.mammapappa@gmail.com Jag har så superbra filtrering
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> tänkte göra det jag med
<peetra> Jag filtrerar via både gmail och Thunderbird, blir jättebra.
<christoffer> =)
<peetra> Å Thunderbird förstod alldeles själv att all post från Microsoft ska markeras som potentiella Scam mess.
<christoffer> =)
<peetra> Just det, jag kan ju informera om att jag kommer att uppgradera forumet igen inok rimlig framtid. Ingen brådskande sak, men en ny version kom ut för phpBB igen.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> peetra, jo, känns bra att det hålls uppdaterat =)
<christoffer> Jag skickar ut ny kallelse nästa vecka...kanske lite närmare torsdagen för att se om det kanske får fler att komma till mötet
<christoffer> ska även passa på att fylla på mötesagendan med några diskussionspunkter.
<christoffer> Nu blir jag lite frånvarande från IRC-chatten
<peetra> Jo, jag har iallafall tendens att komma ihåg bätte ju närmare möte jag får kallelse.
<christoffer> du får ha det så bra
<christoffer> =)
<peetra> _o/ Bye :9
<peetra> :)
<peetra> SÃ¥, riktigt leende sku det va.
